# Food Safety News Sun 2/9/2020



## daveomak.fs (Feb 9, 2020)

Food Safety News
Sun 2/9/2020 4:01 AM






Email not displaying properly?  View it in your browser. 





















* Ill-fated quality control officer for Peanut Corp of America freed from federal custody*
By Dan Flynn on Feb 09, 2020 12:05 am Mary Wilkerson, quality control officer for the defunct Peanut Corporation of America, is free atter serving a 5-year federal prison sentence for obstruction of justice. Wilkerson, 46 of Edison, GA., was released from a re-entry center, or half-way house, in Atlanta earlier this week. Her full release date was moved up by one month to...  Continue Reading


* FSANZ wants comments on planned produce rules*
By News Desk on Feb 09, 2020 12:03 am Authorities in Australia are calling for comments on a plan to develop a primary production and processing standard for high-risk horticulture. Food Standards Australia New Zealand (FSANZ)’s proposal will consider the development of a primary production and processing (PPP) standard for high-risk horticulture as part of a broader review of Chapter 3 and 4 of...  Continue Reading


----------

